# Sawed-off Shotgun



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

In the possession of one of my relatives is a Savage 12 gauge auto-loader that used to belong to my grandpa. I was told that I can have it if I want.

The story goes that one of my uncles was hunting with it stuck the barrel in some mud, and then later fired the gun, splitting the end of the barrel. My grandpa thought it would be a good idea to saw the end of the barrel off.

I'd love to take the gun to a gunsmith and get a new barrel put on, but I'm wondering if I'll get in any trouble for being in possession of a sawed-off gun when I bring it in.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Depends on how long the barrel is now. 18 inches is legal length for a shotgun barrel and the gun must be at least 26 inches in length.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

dissassemble it and trow the old barrel out.order up a new barrel and put it on.most shotguns the barrel comes off rather easily.no need to take it anywhere.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I dont know if your model is covered in here but I found this by searching google it has exploded views of guns, may help putting it back togather.

http://www.okiegunsmithshop.com/lvl25.html


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

If its under 18 get rid of it(barrel) FAST. Its a federal offence I believe.Correct me if I am wrong. Not a good idea to post here.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

sigman said:


> If its under 18 get rid of it(barrel) FAST. Its a federal offence I believe.Correct me if I am wrong. Not a good idea to post here.


He doesn't have it....


CMRM said:


> *In the possession of one of my relatives* is a Savage 12 gauge auto-loader that used to belong to my grandpa. I was told that I can have it if I want.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Do the early model savages have the option of being disassembled? My advice would be to find out what is considered illegal...with out posting it so the world knows what you may have..CYA...and then go from there. Actually I found this for you

_In the United States, it is illegal for a private citizen to possess a sawed-off modern smokeless powder shotgun (a barrel length less than 18 in. or 46 cm and an overall length less than 26 inches) without a tax-stamped permit from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives, which requires an extensive background check and a $200 fee for every transfer. (Short-barreled blackpowder shotguns, in contrast, are not illegal, by federal law, and require no tax-stamped permit, although they may be illegal under state law.) A new tax stamp must be purchased with every transfer of a modern smokeless powder *short-barrelled shotgun*, and transfers must be made through a Class III Federal Firearms Licensed (FFL) dealer. (See National Firearms Act.)

_So use that as a reference. If the barrel can be removed, do it and trash it. Then order a new one.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

> Not a good idea to post here.


I can see the black choppers outside my window right now:yikes:

Seriously, though, thanks for the info, everyone. I'll check out disassembeling the barrel when I visit the undisclosed location where the gun is stored.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

TrekJeff said:


> Do the early model savages have the option of being disassembled? My advice would be to find out what is considered illegal...with out posting it so the world knows what you may have..CYA...and then go from there. Actually I found this for you
> 
> _In the United States, it is illegal for a private citizen to possess a sawed-off modern smokeless powder shotgun (a barrel length less than 18 in. or 46 cm and an overall length less than 26 inches) without a tax-stamped permit from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives, which requires an extensive background check and a $200 fee for every transfer. (Short-barreled blackpowder shotguns, in contrast, are not illegal, by federal law, and require no tax-stamped permit, although they may be illegal under state law.) A new tax stamp must be purchased with every transfer of a modern smokeless powder *short-barrelled shotgun*, and transfers must be made through a Class III Federal Firearms Licensed (FFL) dealer. (See National Firearms Act.)
> 
> _So use that as a reference. If the barrel can be removed, do it and trash it. Then order a new one.


This is correct, but Michigan removes the option to do this, as they have banned short-barreled shotguns.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

So best bet would be to measure and figure things out from there.:yikes:


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good grouse gun!:lol:


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

If you are concerned about the barrell, call your local law enforcement agency, or the State Police, let them know that you will be coming into possession of the gun (without giving away the current owner:lol, and tell them your intentions. They will more than likely tell you it is illegal, blah blah blah, then get their "blessing" to have a gunsmith dispose of it. Get their name and badge number so if you encounter trouble along the way, you have someone to fall back on.

Or hide the barrell - I have heard that a short barrell with small game load makes a very good home defense weapon that won't throw a bb outside of you home unless you hit a window, as a pistol could...not that I would ever do that myself, or condone such behavior...just something I heard...:lol:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

chrisu said:


> Or hide the barrell - I have heard that a short barrell with small game load makes a very good home defense weapon that won't throw a bb outside of you home unless you hit a window, as a pistol could...not that I would ever do that myself, or condone such behavior...just something I heard...:lol:


I have heard that in prison there are men that like other men. :xzicon_sm


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

snowman11 said:


> I have heard that in prison there are men that like other men. :xzicon_sm


And they are all not guilty too.:lol:


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

SteveS said:


> This is correct, but Michigan removes the option to do this, as they have banned short-barreled shotguns.



Not 100% true.

They may be possesed if they are classified as C&R. They do however have to have the appropriate paperwork (commonly known as a form 4) showing that the federal transfer tax has been paid.

As a result of the C&R provision, I also know of a fella who successfully filed a Form 1 with the ATF to shorten the barrel on a C&R qualified Remington 870. I have an old Remington Model 11 that I have thus far resisted the urge to file a Form 1 on.

This is my shotgun with a short barrel. It is classified as an Any Other Weapon (AOW) ,registered, and legal to own in Michigan. Lots of fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> This is my shotgun with a short barrel. It is classified as an Any Other Weapon (AOW) ,registered, and legal to own in Michigan. Lots of fun.


But how does it do on the ducks?:lol:


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Can't say as I have tried it for that but I bet it would be sheer terror on rabbits in the thick stuff. :lol:


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

What is the differance between C&R and AOW status


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

C&R refers to a collectable weapon. Made collectable by either its age (50 + years old) or other factor that makes it a collectable in the ATFs eyes.

AOW is simply a class of weapon like handgun, machine gun, short barrel rifle, or short barrel shotgun.

The gun I pictured is not classified as a shotgun because it was not designed to be fired from the shoulder. It came from the factory with a pistol grip installed and has never had a shoulder stock on it. This fact alone made it available to be converted to what you see in the picture.


----------



## Outlawtrapper18 (Oct 28, 2006)

Woodchucksniper,

Thats a sweet gun. Maybe its a stupid question but what do you use it for? I guessing its just for fun shooting....


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I use it strictly as a range toy. It is really harsh on milk jugs at about 7 yards. 

I have other "toys" for more interesting targets like old dish washers or old cars.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Please tell me it's not chambered for 3 1/2"ers..???


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I used a Stevens side by side, they work pretty good as a side arm . especially on night recon patrols ..I have pictures some where ,after they tried to take our personal weapons they gave us 870's and model 12's to long and heavy


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

TrekJeff said:


> Please tell me it's not chambered for 3 1/2"ers..???



Nah......just 3 inchers but the 3.5s were what I had handy for the picture.
I can tell you this much........shooting that thing 1 handed with a slug in it smarts just a bit.


----------



## moosefire66 (Jul 22, 2012)

WoodchuckSniper: Unfortunately, the picture you posted is not longer available, however do you happen to know if you can modify the stock, as well as barrel of a shotgun?? I have one that I would like to do this to, but I dont want to pay the BATF all that money if I cant modify the stock to a short pistol grip.... Thanks


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Moose, you do realize that the post you're referring to is almost 5 years old, don't you? Good luck.


----------

